# Do fleas die at hot temps?



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Would fleas die at high temps like 80? Because I want to wash bedding etc to make sure they are all gone...


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Have you not got anything you could spray the bedding and your house with?


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I will have on sunday. I don't think I have any fleas left but just incase. I'm getting indorex and all mine have been flea treated with advocate. But just incase I thought it best I washed everything.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Maiisiku said:


> I will have on sunday. I don't think I have any fleas left but just incase. I'm getting indorex and all mine have been flea treated with advocate. But just incase I thought it best I washed everything.


I use Indorex twice a year (it says once a year) as it gives me peace of mind and obviously the pets are done as they should be.

I think 90 degrees is recommended for washing pet beds after fleas/parasites. But i am not 100% sure. I wash mine at 40/60 degrees every month.


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

I've found this very interesiting. I took it from here Die Fleas! Die! Die! Die! Freaky Cheap Flea Control and I think they have some good ideas that might be useful for you.

_Flea Control by Washing your clothes/bedding

If your clothes are on the floor, they could be harboring fleas in one of the many stages. A trip through a washing machine (with soap/detergent) will kill all fleas in all stages. Pretty easy.

During the days of flea trouble, it would be wise to keep your room(s) clean and do all of your laundry at least once a week.

If you have flea bites above your knees, the fleas are in your bedding. Wash all of your bedding. Your comforters and blankets might need to go for a ride in those big, front loading things at the laundromat.

I never heard of dry cleaning doing anything to fleas, so if you have wool or down, I think you're going to have to go with a very gentle cold wash followed by air drying with no heat.
_


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

TatiLie said:


> I've found this very interesiting. I took it from here Die Fleas! Die! Die! Die! Freaky Cheap Flea Control and I think they have some good ideas that might be useful for you.
> 
> _Flea Control by Washing your clothes/bedding
> 
> ...


Was planning on indorexing my duvet as it won't fit in the washer... Washing my little ones toys just incase even though I'd know if there were fleas upstairs you can never be to careful.. the cats are not allowed upstairs anyway and Yuri never seems to get fleas, just bits of wood 

Can I put the cat in the washer with detergant?  I'm joking I would never! Plan is to wash all clothes/bedding etc and hang them up and then indorex the whole house.


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

Reading the title of your thread, I thought for a second you were going to boil the cat. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

fleas aren't the biggest problem, they are easy to kill, it's the eggs/larvae that are tricky. 

I once had two ved bed type things where flea infested kittens had lain on for a day or two ... killed the fleas no problem, but they had tiny larvae/eggs on them... so I experimented... did one in a boil wash (90 degrees for 3 and half hours) and put one in the freezer for 24hrs (wrapped firmly in a bin bag) and I have to say the freezing was far more effective than the boil wash!! 

I would never rely solely on washing for getitng rid of fleas (or preventing thr hatching of further fleas)


----------

